# Wood Filler Suggestions for Outdoor Elements-(Waterproof!)



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

While replacing a window I found that some of the wood siding that butts up against the window is rotten. Any recommendations on what to use to repair the damaged wood before I put the trim back on?

I see Minwax has a 2 part wood putty that is like 12 bucks at my local Home Depot...

Back in the days when i did auto repair.. I used lots of bondo on old cars... Almost tempted to see if this works as it comes in gallons... and hardens fast...

Fiberglass Resin, by chance??

suggestions


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The wood filler solution will be a short term solution. You can use an epoxy type filler or the Minwax 2 part filler, which essentially is like bondo.
In the Spring, I would replace the damaged sections.
Ron


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Bondo works great for this... may be cheaper and size you need at an auto supply store.

Be sure to get all the Bad wood out.. I like to treat the new exposed wood with (timbor)*R.. [borate type mix] let it dry.. ( in case I missed any microscopic enemies).

Hundereds of WDO repairs later... no problems.:thumbsup:


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

*fiberglass resin*

Yes Bondo, but I have also used resin mixed with sawdust to a thick consistency with good results.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Depends a bit on the extent of the rot, but you can either consolidate it or remove it entirely. Both involve some form of epoxy...but as in all water damage we do, those are just the symptoms of some problem somewhere. Fix that first.

You'll need to make sure the wood is dry and to treat it with borates to prevent fungal growth - or else any treatment will make things worse.

'Bondo' as used in car shops is likely to loosen and fall out with changes in temperature and season...


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/bondo-wood-putty-40768/

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/oldhouse/msg0914034232183.html

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/AutoBody_Filler_as_Wood_Filler.html

http://www.thestuccocompany.com/maintenance/Wood-Bondo-353813-.htm

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/decks/oldporch/framing/rot_repair.htm

http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Alt/alt.home.repair/2006-02/msg06246.html


Be safe, Gary


----------

